# What's the biggest problem you face when writing?



## troplogic (Mar 2, 2011)

I've had many problems, and the biggest one I face is not having the words for what I think I want to put on paper. 

Does anyone have other problems as well?


----------



## Foxee (Mar 2, 2011)

Practice. The more you practice finding the right words and fitting them together to say what you mean, the easier it is. I don't think there is a substitute for that.

Time. I've been trying to get up early to write (I'm usually too bushed at night to write) for the last couple of months. Seems every time I find some time to write it gets filled up with other essential stuff.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 2, 2011)

Problem in writing? Lacking an inspiration. About a year ago, ideas popped in my head like gunfire. It was bam, bam, bam and all I had to do is write. Now, I can't even finish a chapter...

I think they call it "Writer's Block."


----------



## troplogic (Mar 2, 2011)

I think that sounds like it's part, but it's like there are a bunch of ideas, but when it comes to connecting the right words to paper. I just end up in a fog


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 2, 2011)

As soon as I think an idea isn't good enough, I tear it up, cross it out, or delete it from my PC. I get quite angry at myself for even putting something so terrible into words. I've been told not to do this because you learn and grow from mistakes, but I can't break the habit yet. 

So I guess the problem there is not giving my stuff the time it needs to ferment into something even better, and cutting it out like a cancerous polyp; that's bad, and, nine times out of ten, I wish I hadn't. 

I have no patience, least of all with myself; that's the true issue.


----------



## Edward G (Mar 3, 2011)

If you can't find the words to express what you want to say, it's probably because 1. you are too close to the story, or 2. the story has not had time yet to ferment in your mind--just like wine.

In fact, you might want to try some wine.

...What? 

Seriously, most successful writers are either alcoholics, chain smokers, coke-heads or on perscription psychiatric medications of some sort. How do you think Stephen King did his best work? Do you think his recent work even compares to the stuff he did in the late seventies or early eighties? I mean, how could it be any other way? We're not talking athletics here: we're talking the analysis and interpretation of reality and the transformation of that interpretation into fictional truth. Do you realize the toll that takes on the human mind? Sometimes I think the writer of the Gospel of John was completely strung out when he wrote it. Not that it wasn't absolute truth what he wrote--far from it: more that it _was_ absolute truth that he wrote. We're human beings; we live our lives in delusion. Breaking through that delusion is extremely psychologically painful.

I mean, really: shall we talk about Ernest Hemingway's life? Shall we talk about F. Scott Fitzgerald's life? Shall we talk about Stephen King's life? Or how 'bout the religiously insane tailspin of Ann Rice?

If God wants you to be a writer, you'll be a writer--but you may not be much else. When you hit that rock-bottom truth, the words will flow like water.

That's my take on things, anyway. :shock:


----------



## The Backward OX (Mar 3, 2011)

Edward G said:


> most successful writers are either alcoholics, chain smokers, coke-heads or on perscription psychiatric medications of some sort.


 
Would Valium count towards making one a successful writer? It's a prescription medication, and it alters one's mood, so that makes it psychiatric. I take Valium.


----------



## Bad Craziness (Mar 3, 2011)

Edward G said:


> Seriously, most successful writers are either alcoholics, chain smokers, coke-heads or on perscription psychiatric medications of some sort.


 
I'm going to go ahead and suggest that is a very, very broad generalisation that only serves to perpetuate a mythical "writer" stereotype that I used to romanticise about when I was younger. 

However, I do subscribe to those wise words of Hemingway: "Write drunk, edit sober"...


----------



## Edward G (Mar 3, 2011)

Bad Craziness said:


> I'm going to go ahead and suggest that is a very, very broad generalisation that only serves to perpetuate a mythical "writer" stereotype that I used to romanticise about when I was younger.
> 
> However, I do subscribe to those wise words of Hemingway: "Write drunk, edit sober"...


 
That's write (excuse me...right), it's important for us to tell the kiddies it's a mythical writer stereotype. But there's this thing about stereotypes no one likes to admit: they have their reasons for existing.

I believe there's a kind of rock bottom all good writers get to, and that is they come to realize the only thing they are any good at is writing. Unfortunately, that leaves the wreckage of the rest of their life they have to deal with, hence the ethanol on a daily basis.

Having said that, I'm not saying it has to be this way. I'm only saying it probably will be.


----------



## WriterJohnB (Mar 3, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> Would Valium count towards making one a successful writer? It's a prescription medication, and it alters one's mood, so that makes it psychiatric. I take Valium.


 
NOW we know why you're backward. I take depression medication, the wash it down with rum and peach iced-tea. And I'm a writer, but successful?


----------



## JosephB (Mar 3, 2011)

This one's easy. The problem is time. Job, family, house, etc. -- and more recently, parents that need care. All the responsibilities and commitments that must come before writing. I still manage to find time to write -- but it's slow going.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Mar 4, 2011)

JosephB said:


> This one's easy. The problem is time. Job, family, house, etc. -- and more recently, parents that need care. All the responsibilities and commitments that must come before writing. I still manage to find time to write -- but it's slow going.


 
Seconded. I have two days a week at home with my daughter, whilst my wife goes to work. When she goes to nursery I'll continue to take those two days at home for writing. Part of me thinks 'I can't wait.' So now I feel selfish for wishing away her early years. I'm also secretly happy when work is slow, more writing time, either at home or out in the car waiting for an appointment.


----------



## movieman (Mar 4, 2011)

Edward G said:


> How do you think Stephen King did his best work? Do you think his recent work even compares to the stuff he did in the late seventies or early eighties?


 
I suspect that knowing that if he didn't write something someone wanted to read then he wouldn't be able to afford to eat had something to do with his early success.

I once knew a girl who thought that because so many famous writers had screwed up lives that if she screwed up her life she'd become a successful writer. As far as I'm aware, over a decade later she's never been published other than one magazine article.


----------



## Terry D (Mar 4, 2011)

I doubt that drugs, alcohol, smoking, etc. contribute to the level of anyone's success (as a child of the late 60s, early 70s I have some experience with this).  However, I do think -- strictly an opinion -- that the same aspect of our nature which stimulates us to be creative (that gnawing need to get something *out* of our heads, or hearts) can also motivate us to use artificial means to scratch that itch.  Creativity is a compulsion, other compulsive behaviors are to be expected.  

I think King just chose to write his best ideas first.


----------



## EpicArtifex (Mar 4, 2011)

troplogic said:


> I've had many problems, and the biggest one I face is not having the words for what I think I want to put on paper.
> 
> Does anyone have other problems as well?


 

Motivation, definitely. I have some pretty zany ideas floating around in the unfathomable abyss that is my noggin, yet I sit down at the computer, look purposefully into the screen, tell myself "Right, I'm going to write!" And... Nothing. At very best I get a decent sized short chapter, but I just can't get going, even when it's all planned out in my head. Plus, I was disappointed to find literally a few minutes ago, that as I started to write, I realized, "S**t, I haven't even come up with a decent MIDDLE for my novel!" Having delved into my characters' backstories so much, my first book has little interesting happening throughout the big middle bit, and I will have to think of some uber-awesome stuff to happen in there before too long.


----------



## troplogic (Mar 4, 2011)

I wanted to thank everyone for posting, it's very encouraging to see that I'm not the only one who has struggled with various problems related to writing. 

Ive had many new breakthroughs in this past week and I'll be sharing them in an upcoming post. So Stay tuned!...


----------



## starseed (Mar 5, 2011)

Definitely time. I have the drive, always have. Ever since I realized this was what I was meant to do with my life.

But time... 

I just can't make it happen (at least not at the pace I need it to happen, I've been working at this novel for 3 years now) while working a day job. So I'm glad to say I will be QUITTING my day job in a week or two here to focus on my writing full time. I also took about 6 months off and worked full time in 2009. I made incredible progress during that time and I know if I have another period like that, I can finally get a finished draft of this novel I will be ready to start submitting. From there I'm sure there will be a long time of getting feedback and doing rewriting but my goal for this year is to just get a finished draft so I can at least begin the process.

I feel incredibly blessed that I am able to do this. I know for most quitting their day job to do a novel full time is not an option. But I have cheap rent, a nice savings account, and an incredibly supportive partner who believes strongly in my novel and is willing to help me out with little expenses (he has a good job). Seriously, what a blessing!


----------



## Sue Owen (Mar 5, 2011)

I think time for me, too.  I've been mulling over several story ideas in my head for at least 15 years now.  Some I've put on paper but I never have the time to go back to finish them.  Work, family, school ... all are contributors to my lack of completion.  I'm older now, though, and one of the things I'm going to do is take time to finish at least one of the novels I've started.  Look for it sometime soon!  I'm sure I'll be addressing writers block before then, too.


----------



## troplogic (Mar 6, 2011)

I feel your pain there, I've had that issue many times. As I said in another post that I have some interesting news that I'll reveal in my next post. I've found an amazing way to take your ideas and get them captured really fast! I'm going to put together a video on it, and show exactly what it is I'm talking about and I hope it can give ya'll a new way to look at the writing process. 

Until then, thanks for the input.


----------



## The Backward OX (Mar 6, 2011)

troplogic said:


> I've found an amazing way to take your ideas and get them captured really fast!


 
??


----------



## troplogic (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh, I'm working on a video that will show exactly what I'm talking about. Once it's finished I'll post it to my blog and ya'll can check it out there.


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Mar 6, 2011)

Off-Topic: How do you quote another poster in your post?

On-Topic: The biggest problem? Well I don't have a problem when writing except for dialogue. _My problem is making the choice to write._ I guess I'm torn between having a good time with friends or having a good time writing.


----------



## troplogic (Mar 6, 2011)

> Off-Topic: How do you quote another poster in your post?


Well you simply press the "quote" button and between the  boxes you paste your quoted message 



> On-Topic: The biggest problem? Well I don't have a problem when writing except for dialogue. My problem is making the choice to write. I guess I'm torn between having a good time with friends or having a good time writing.


Like I said in my last 2 posts, I'm doing a video review that I think will help all writers put their thoughts on paper a lot faster!

So stay tuned...


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Mar 6, 2011)

> Like I said in my last 2 posts, I'm doing a video review that I think will help all writers put their thoughts on paper a lot faster!
> 
> So stay tuned...



Sounds interesting. And thank you!


----------



## troplogic (Mar 6, 2011)

You're welcome


----------



## AnthonyJones (Mar 6, 2011)

The thing that I do that annoys me is that I want to rush things and hurry up and get to the big and exciting parts.


----------



## troplogic (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey everyone, I just finished the video I was talking about, and I would love any feedback you have. Hope you enjoy!

You can find the video here at  my blog * http://troplogic.blogspot.com/2011/01/real-success.html*


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Troplogic, my biggest problem is confidence - knowing if I should start like this or like that. I get very confused and deflated, but I have had excellent crits so far which have helped me enormously with my novel Eternal - I know beyond all doubt where to start.


----------



## KarlR (Mar 7, 2011)

flea:

Please pass along my thanks to the goblin.  Nailed it with this one.


----------



## troplogic (Mar 7, 2011)

fleamailman said:


> the goblin thanked KarlR, saying "...it will need many reposts now, something like van gogh's eight attempts at sunflowers perhaps, where one reposts in an air/edit/backup context across forums, and where in each reposting the meaning evolves into that which one had really intended there...", simply, often the goblin felt _that a post was not a post until it was a repost_ then, perhaps too, he was borrowing from that quote of "something worth reading twice was worth writing twice then", saying "...please excuse the way I write, it's part of hiding ones identity here, but I mean well, promise.."



It's wonderful, instead of being taken at face value. An idea is created to answer for what appears, and while it's easier to speak simply. One hides behind a poetic nature in attempts to reveal the meme, why not simply ask for the purposed intent?


----------



## Glass Pencil (Mar 7, 2011)

I wrote the most when I was filled with an abiding and incessant rage. This was a product of youth I'm sure. When you're never really in control of anything the empty spaces in your life tend to act as reservoires for your pent up frustrations. 

Sadly it was happiness and contentment that killed my drive to write. After all the fast women and sloe gin (ha ha, well bombay saphire at least) I found someone who offered me an alternative to living life in a fit of self perpetuating wrath. I wouldn't trade anything for the love I found, but it was a sad personal truth that much of my supposed depth was mere vanity and that emptiness which once pooled with a burning vitriol was now left to evaporate into a sterile and absolute void.

Or rather, I found a good woman and got boring, ha ha. 

In reality the "burning spirit of youth" was really just a crutch. I needed an outlet when my world was in chaos and lost the need for it when it wasn't. It's all an illusion though, if you can write you can write. There's no such thing as writer's block, just periods of time where you're not writing much.


----------



## troplogic (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you ever read a book and thought, "hmm, they could of said that in 10 words, instead of 90 pages" ?


----------



## Sam (Mar 8, 2011)

What's my biggest problem? Writing too much. I kid you not. I've penned ten novels. All of them are over 100,000 words and five breach 200,000. I have an unfinished novel at 312,000. Once I start telling a story, I don't stop until it's told. 

None of those books contain what we call 'filler'. They're thrillers which follow my philosophy of 'never bore a reader'. So there's action galore but the stories are complex. As a result, they tend to be far longer than most. This wouldn't be a problem if I was a published author whom a publisher or agent could justify printing that size of a book. But for a first-time author, getting a 200,000-word novel published is nigh-on impossible.


----------



## The Backward OX (Mar 8, 2011)

troplogic said:


> Have you ever read a book and thought, "hmm, they could of said that in 10 words, instead of 90 pages" ?


"...they could of, if they'd paid attention in English class..." said OX disgustedly


----------



## troplogic (Mar 8, 2011)

> ah but what have you to show for all you posting now, care to share it with me...


Exactly what I intended to. That is to learn, discover and find out just what goes on in the minds of people in a writing forum. I've had a desire to progress my craft, and yet I've discovered something much more in depth. You for example, I admire your style of writing, because it brings a new flair to a once narrowed mindset. You've spoke many times of this concept of 





> why one reposts ones posts across forumland


 What reference do you make?


----------



## troplogic (Mar 8, 2011)

What is "trolling" ?


----------



## yingguoren (Mar 9, 2011)

Edward G said:


> Seriously, most successful writers are either alcoholics, chain smokers, coke-heads or on perscription psychiatric medications of some sort.


 
But that doesn't account for writers who only became successful after getting over their addiction, such as Irvine Welsh and DBC Pierre (a booker prize winner).


----------



## carlacano (Mar 10, 2011)

My biggest obstacles would be time management...I have plenty of time on my hands lately. It is amazing how fast I willy nilly them away...and family obligations. Okay this one I can't seem to work out. I know I have to have those internal conversations with myself to get my mind focused on my writing and I have bought a timer, so I write in hour blocks. But...really, family pops up and wants me to do this, that, and whatever. My niece was sick and in the hospital. Her mother didn't want to come to town so I had to go over and sit with her everyday. Then her mother didn't want her to come home. Soooo, she came home with me...I am not sure what to do about it. I have told them don't call between this time and this time...I am writing. So they call, and call and call. I think I am going to ignore this but then I start thinking, _Well if they are calling this many times, it must be important. Right?, _only no it isn't important. 
However, with that said I have finished some preliminary plot notes and character sketches, this week. Sorry, I know my response is quite lengthy, I must be in the mood to write...better get to it.


----------



## yingguoren (Mar 12, 2011)

I've had the same thing carlacano. When I got made redundant, I thought that it would be a good opportunity to get some serious writing done. But other people seemed to have the impression that I was at home doing nothing all day and kept finding jobs for me. I've lost track of the number of times I've had to justify what I'm doing every day and try to convince people that writing is actually very difficult and time consuming.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Troplogic, my biggest problem is PTSD which basically stops me at anytime with complete memory loss and concentration going out the window. This site is the best thing for me as it helps me see my mistakes through others' eyes.


----------



## Chronicler (Mar 12, 2011)

Research is the biggest problem for me. Not having the knowledge I need to make the piece detailed/accurate is overwhelming.


----------



## The Backward OX (Mar 12, 2011)

Biggest problem? Story of my life really; lack of burning desire.


----------



## Custard (Mar 13, 2011)

I have two major problems, firstly its the gramtical mistakes and then there is the fact that I simply dont have any time to write any more than 2 pages a day and that too after 12, and to top it all off I still cant write on the kyeborad quickly enough.


----------



## SilkFX (Mar 13, 2011)

Seems the biggest problem for people here is time...to which my response is the one my 71-year-old father always uses when he hears anybody talk about not having enough time to do x (where x = whatever it is you need or want to do): "People always find time for what's important to them."

If writing is important to you, you will find time to do it. It may only be 15 minutes every day, or a couple of hours on a Saturday. Note that I'm only talking about writing period; I'm not necessarily talking about "writing a book" or "writing a book with the intention of getting it published." I'm just talking about writing a sentence, a paragraph, a page. This is in line with taking a step without seeing the entire staircase (Dr. MLK Jr.). Think small...and you'll be amazed at what you can accomplish.

Now that said, the reality is that for most of us, including me and every other writer I know, there are tasks that are higher on the prioritization scale. Rather than beat yourself up about them, be compassionate with yourself. I'll never tell anyone to sacrifice their children for their writing, for example. But try to find a way to take some time out for your writing _and not feel guilty about it_ (I really believe this applies more to mothers, but fathers, feel free to correct me)...and again, don't think of an entire book or story; just think of the next sentence/paragraph/page.

Also remember that most of the work of writing is in REWRITING. So you're allowed to be as messy as you need to be when composing. Nobody has to see your mess!

Another thing to keep in mind is that, with very few exceptions, just about every writer whose work you admire goes through the same challenges you go through in terms of time management. The longer I've been in this game, the more I've grown to learn that most writers are like most people everywhere: They're not locked away in towers with acres of free time at their disposal. Life intervenes for them just like it does for you. What's the major difference between them (the writers you admire) and you? They found or have found a way to keep the momentum going forward, even if it was or is only an inch of prose at a time.

That's my $0.02 regarding time management.

As for ideas...sorry, that's one I still don't get. I honestly don't understand how people who are curious in any way about the world around them have difficulty finding things to write about. Maybe it's that they think their ideas aren't that interesting? Compared to what? Again, not everything you attempt has to be a best-seller. Think small. Start within your own backyard (literally and figuratively). See what sprouts.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Mar 14, 2011)

Getting back out of my head.


----------



## KarlR (Mar 14, 2011)

Silk:  Nice post.  Well said.

flea:  Don't kill yourself over this one.  Some of us take what we find then go on to use it without great fanfare on the site.  Which is to say, some spend more time writing instead of posting.  Your efforts (although confuddling at times) are recognized and appreciated.  Now stop crying.


----------



## The Backward OX (Mar 14, 2011)

“…and at this point OX began wondering if perhaps it was not time to fold his tent…” considering it is after all a writers’ forum and for the umpteenth time needing to say something like “…doesn’t anyone know the difference between cord and chord…”


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 14, 2011)

> *Thread: What's the biggest problem you face when writing?*



Money.
If some one would pay me to sit here and write. I would do a lot more.

Quality.
Only by doing more will I learn what works and what does not.

The Goblin.
By being too smart by half. ( Keep it up, I  need a role model).

Focus.
No matter how hard I try, I get bored really quickly, so I have several projects on the go at once.

Self doubt.
Some self medicate with alcohol or other drugs, I just hang tough.

Toilet breaks.
You don't wanna know.

Battle weariness.
When the shot and shell of writing gets too much, I take the dog for a walk, he is always full of good advice.

I have a cure for writers block.
 Poetry, don't try to make it rhyme,
 just put your story into short stabbing sentences.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 14, 2011)

other people who expect me to be able, at a moment's notice, to flip out of the world I am creating and into the world of inconsequential rubbish that they want to talk about, and then go back to it when they lose interest.


----------



## The Backward OX (Mar 14, 2011)

Oi! Buckle! I'm the Official Curmudgeon around here.


----------



## troplogic (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm curious as to overall enhancement produced by my blog post a page or two back, is it actually helpful or overlooked by the following posts within this thread?


----------



## The Backward OX (Mar 15, 2011)

A number of members of this site don't as a matter of principle read blogs.


----------



## Nenada (Mar 15, 2011)

I have two; time and motivation.  I know I want to write, when I was writing the first draft of my book I was excited to see it develop and I put in all the effort I had.  But then I just lost all that determination, it has happened before and I didn't write for a good two years.  I guess I am bone idle at heart.


----------



## troplogic (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback everyone, as I said before I want to progress my craft, and I thought I'd share whatever new tools I find along the way. I'm sure in the near future I'll post another video to my blog, because A friend of mine told me about this piece of software that I'm going to check into, so I'll let ya'll know if anything comes of it. I hear it speeds up the writing process by atleast 70%, so I hope it's actually worth the effort.  I use video because it's a bit more engaging instead of just having another text  blog as I'm sure around 90% of the blogs are. 

Fleamailman you said "since instead I use a sony ebook reader for taking notes on the quick" How does that work for you? Do you simply speak into it or do you have to type your notes?


----------



## AaronTP (Mar 17, 2011)

I have trouble keeping myself focused and motivated, and as such it is very hard to stay on task for more than a few days at a time...


----------



## Aravan (Mar 17, 2011)

findig out that much my story is almost the same as another, or not having a name x)


----------



## The Backward OX (Mar 17, 2011)

Aravan said:


> findig out that much my story is almost the same as another


Stop worrying about it. Basically there are only about six different stories. What makes yours unique is the way you write it.

Okay, seven.


----------



## TrutSeeker (Mar 17, 2011)

Names usually comes as you write the story I find. I agree with Backward Ox though. With over six billion+ people on this planet there is no such thing as creativity. Just write what tickles your fancy and look for similar ideas so that you can get a new look on what the possibilities are with your train of thought.

My biggest problem is losing the story line amid all the technical details. I'm fine as long as I don't try and edit my own stuff. If I do edit my stuff though, I end up throwing out more then actually needed because I lose the forest for the trees.


----------



## CFFTB (Mar 17, 2011)

I find that it's three things: One is being in the right frame of mind to write, but not being able to because of other commitments; and another is one I can't seem to get out of, which is making my work sound too _common_, or colloquial. I call it a catch-22 because the story calls for a direct manner of writing because of its subject, but I don't want it to _sound_ that way. I'm sure I can add some flowery adjectives to extend sentences & paragraphs, then it would read like a novel & make it seem less believable. 

Also agonizing over every frigging sentence. I just want to get a nice flow going, then it's 'better get the dictionary/thesaurus & double-check that!' Those are the biggest for me.


----------



## CFFTB (Mar 17, 2011)

> Just choose a direction and write away! You can always come back and edit later. I find that sometimes this method has produced some really great and authentic pieces!


 
Not only is that a great idea, but I've done it myself a few times. If there were words I'd want to change, I'd highlight in color the letters & the background to find it quick at a later time. Passages are easier so highlighting isn't necessary.


----------



## Quoth (Mar 18, 2011)

My biggest problem (aside from finding time to write between other facets of my personal life and full-time job) is pacing. I tend to either have pages of dialog, or (more commonly) pages of action. Suddenly the 2,500-page book I had planned turns into a 10-page short story.


----------



## ARNorris (Mar 18, 2011)

The biggest problem I face is starting the story. Once I get going and have a chapter in I'm golden, but that first chapter is always the hardest. I think it's because, although I have my outline, I'm still not sure what my pacing or narrative style will be in telling the story and I end up hesitating.

(That's also why I end up chucking the first chapter of every book I've ever written.)


----------



## ScientistAsHero (Mar 18, 2011)

I've always enjoyed writing when there was no expectation of it, when I just did it because I wanted to. But then, when I start getting into a story, if I start thinking even the tiniest bit about trying to get it published or ever actually doing anything with it, WHOOSH! There goes the fun, and the drive, out the window. If I attempt to write after that point, I'll over-analyze every little word and plot thread, and nit-pick the whole thing to death until I wonder what ever possessed me to try something I was so obviously out of my league to do in the first place.


----------



## donaldoji (Mar 22, 2011)

Getting anybody to read it.


----------



## Zedten (Mar 22, 2011)

Time! with a young family its hard to find time, but also, hard to write in one place, its really useful getting feedback from others and encouragement. I often think of stuff to write when I'm driving; tried recording my voice tonight~!  not probably a good idea whilst driving! but easier than getting a pen and paper out! Will post up when its more substancial, and besides, need to get to bed! lol!


----------



## Tahli Yonah (Mar 22, 2011)

The words are there but I have a tendancy to get Writer's Apathy and don't feel like sitting down and typing those words into the story.  And if I do I start thinking about other projects that need done and go to those. When I finally do write I start thinking that the story line is going astray and start second guessing myself. Sometimes I even just sit and stare at the screen and wonder if I'll ever finish and if anyone would want to read it. Actually I just wrote more right now than I have on my novel in weeks.


----------



## Tahli Yonah (Mar 22, 2011)

Have that problem myself! Makes me wonder if I should continue or just quit and go to something else.


----------



## khobar (Mar 23, 2011)

Biggest problem for me has turned out to be sustaining momentum. The writing was the easy part (as hard as it was to actually write and finish) but now I'm in the marketing stage starting from scratch, well out of my league, overwhelmed, and basically shut down. I hate it.


----------



## InsanityStrickenWriter (Mar 23, 2011)

I think my main problem is over-editing. I _can't _leave things alone to be corrected later, I'm constantly editing, cutting and rewording. Over the last week, though my story has been fleshed out a great deal more and has moved forward quite a bit, the word count has gone _down_ by two hundred words. Considering my goal is to write 3,500 words per week, (and I've been spending the right enough time writing to achieve that), this constant editing is taking a pretty big toll.


----------



## khobar (Mar 23, 2011)

InsanityStrickenWriter said:


> I think my main problem is over-editing. I _can't _leave things alone to be corrected later, I'm constantly editing, cutting and rewording. Over the last week, though my story has been fleshed out a great deal more and has moved forward quite a bit, the word count has gone _down_ by two hundred words. Considering my goal is to write 3,500 words per week, (and I've been spending the right enough time writing to achieve that), this constant editing is taking a pretty big toll.



Don't let word count get to you - it's pretty meaningless in the early stages because later on you're going to add and subtract lots of words anyway. If your experience is anything like mine, the edits will get smaller, and smaller, and smaller. You'll get in a "hey, I think I really have something here" groove and, as a writer, there's no better feeling than that (well, maybe there is but I'm not there yet).

Relax, leave it alone and move on to a different section. It's not going to jump out the window and run away.


----------



## bradosia (Mar 23, 2011)

The problem I have is having a good idea, but not enough other ideas to support it.


----------



## NicholasJAmbrose (Apr 6, 2011)

.


----------



## DuKane (Apr 15, 2011)

In a nutshell, spelling, [thank god or Mr.Gates for the F7 key] and grammar!


----------



## ketamineman (Apr 16, 2011)

give yourself some time to warm up. if i haven't written in a few months, i write bad until i have been writing for like at least an hour and then it gets decent/easier again.

of course it helps to write as much as you can so you don't have to do this long warm up.


----------



## Rajani (Apr 17, 2011)

I think one of my problems is patience.  I just want to get to the action bits of the story, so I keep skipping over the slow parts where the characters develop...
...That, and I'll be halfway through a story and a bestseller or a movie will come out with the exact same plot.  Frustrating.


----------



## Aravan (Apr 29, 2011)

The biggest problems I face is exactley the same; 'not having the words for what I think I want to put on paper'. Or sometimes I don't have motivation, or inspiration to describe places, peoples or creatures.


----------



## Auskar (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm using short stories to practice on, but basically...

1)  I don't know when the story is good.
2)  I don't know when the writing is good (until I see it on a site).
3)  Point-of-View - I still find that concept difficult to write in third person.


----------



## FCRedd (May 5, 2011)

My biggest problem when concerned with writing would have to be my ability to keep my own pace. I prefer character development and story description over action scene after action scene, but sometimes I rush myself and I hate it.


----------



## Nicky (May 26, 2011)

lately i'm having a problem with timing. i can't write when i'm at work. and when i come home my family needs me. so i have a very short window of time to put work in when they are all asleep late at night on my days off (as i don't really write on days that i work). And then sometimes this works, but then sometimes when i'm all ready to write and i've got everything the way i want it all quiet and comfortable the river of ideas in my head just isn't flowing or my focus is on something else. 

I sometimes wish so much that i could have a tape recorder at work just to record some things that come to mind on the fly but i work in a correctional setting no electronic devices are permitted.


----------



## Auskar (May 26, 2011)

If you have a smart phone, it has an electronic memo recorder in it.  That's what I use.


----------



## kareman (Jun 3, 2011)

Procrastination. That's why I'm writing this now.


----------



## FantSweetGirl (Jun 3, 2011)

My biggest problem is that I think faster than I write and therefore I do not get all of the details in there. And I am a bit impatient so I do not want to sit around trying to think of how to describe a certain thing so I kind of just write it and forget about the details and then my work is really short and not too exciting.


----------



## Auskar (Jun 3, 2011)

After you write your piece, go back and add what is missing.  Basically, it sounds like what you are doing so far is more like extensive note-taking.


----------



## philistine (Jun 30, 2012)

Preventing arse ache. It's the only monkey on my back.


----------



## huskylover103 (Jun 30, 2012)

My problem when I first start to write is too many questions in my head, not enough writing (or typing in my case) lol. Im always asking, "what do I want out of this character, and how do I want them to act, etc" 

When im well into what I'm writing, I tend to want to change my mind a lot. When the first thing I had was great in the first case. I hate my over anylitical self... lol


----------

